# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Растительное масло для преданных

## Татьяна О.

Приглашаю оценить качество продукта специалистов по нутрицевтике из круга преданных для личных выводов по его оздоровительному действию. Это российское растительное масло холодного отжима с использованием дедовских технологий. Уже долгие годы растительные масла во всем мире ( за редким исключением ) производятся по варварским технологиям с применением бензолов и другой страшной химии, рафинацией и дезодорацией, давая на выходе пустую, бесполезную смазку для приготовления блюд нашего стола. Выбор вдумчивых людей в пользу масел холодного отжима можно только приветствовать ! Однако, употребляя масла подсолнечника, льна, красную рыбу , то есть, то, что сожержит при холодном прессовании незаменимые омеги 3,6 и 9 , добиться наилучшей комбинации этих полезных веществ в домашних условиях нереально. А именно правильная комбинация этих благословенных омег дает изумительные результаты по гармоничному функционированию организма. В масле, о котором идет речь , блестяще сочетаются пропорции омег 3-6-9 , плюс содержатся природные витамины А и Е. При адекватной цене этот продукт питания наполняет организм живительными силами, поистине улучшая качество жизни ! Узнайте больше от людей, употребляющих масло повседневно . Попробуйте его, договорившись о встрече . Получите ссылки на информацию о заключениях медицины и науки. Познакомтесь с международными наградами и рекомендациями употребления от специалистов по здоровому питанию. Это с радостью служения сделаю я и мои коллеги, не имеющие целей зарабатывать на продажах. Войдите в медитацию и спросите Господа Кришну благословляет ли Он этот продукт для вашего питания ? С любовью ! Татьяна.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> *Выбор вдумчивых людей в пользу* масел холодного отжима можно только приветствовать ! Однако, употребляя *масла* подсолнечника, льна, *красную рыбу* , то есть, то, что сожержит при холодном прессовании незаменимые омеги 3,6 и 9 , добиться наилучшей комбинации этих полезных веществ в домашних условиях нереально. *Войдите в медитацию и спросите Господа Кришну благословляет ли Он этот продукт для вашего питания ?* С любовью ! Татьяна.


А вы как сама думаете? Захочет ли Кришна, чтобы кто-то Его детей кушал, пусть даже в гармоничном сочетании Омег?

----------


## Татьяна О.

> А вы как сама думаете? Захочет ли Кришна, чтобы кто-то Его детей кушал, пусть даже в гармоничном сочетании Омег?


     Вероятно, Вы подумали, что я призываю есть рыбу ... Растительное масло , с которым я хочу познакомить преданных, идеально для вегетарианского питания - оно содержит 90 процентов подсолнечного и 10 процентов льняного масел. А на выходе - прекрасный баланс незаменимых омегакислот, которые не вырабатываются организмом, но должны поступать в него с пищей . Разве растительная пища не должна быть наилучшей , насколько возможно ?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А что говорит про "омеги" Аюрведа? Есть ли вообще в природе такие существа или это очередные фантазии бизнес-ученых?

----------


## Anna

> Это российское растительное масло холодного отжима с использованием дедовских технологий.


Если такое существует, расскажите подробнее о нем. Такие масла обычно стоят дорого в соответствующих магазинах, и у горе-производителей велик соблазн их подделывать. Поэтому, если производитель сможет доказать, что у него не подделка, это будет ценно.

----------


## Варган

Обсуждение льняного масла: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post126352
Там на 4-й странице есть ссылка на аюрведу про льняное масло.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Вероятно, Вы подумали, что я призываю есть рыбу ...


Мое замечание было о получении "растительного" масла из красной рыбы.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Мое замечание было о получении "растительного" масла из красной рыбы.


а что, то масло которое матаджи рекламирует из рыбы сделано? как такое возможно???

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Однако, употребляя масла подсолнечника, льна, красную рыбу , то есть, то, что сожержит при холодном прессовании незаменимые омеги 3,6 и 9 , добиться наилучшей комбинации этих полезных веществ в домашних условиях нереально.


Автор рекламы хочет сказать, что мы всю жизнь едим масла, которые неполноценны для нашего питания? (и из-за этого мы все больные и несчастные)))
Неужели Кришна создал что-то неполноценное, чему необходима доработка?  :smilies: 

Если это реклама преданных, то нужно думать над текстом, все-таки.
И при чем тут "красная рыба"?

----------


## Anna

Современное масло, и правда, производят нездоровыми технологиями. Автор темы в этом совершенно права.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Современное масло, и правда, производят нездоровыми технологиями. Автор темы в этом совершенно права.


Анна, могли бы вы уточнить, что не так в домашнем производстве масла, о котором пишут в рекламе Татьяны?

----------


## Anna

А, вы о фразе, что в домашних условиях масло холодного отжима будет не с случшей комбинацией полезных веществ... Вот тут, правда, непонятно.

----------


## Vaivasvata manu das

Харе Кришна матаджи. А где можно попробовать ваше чудо-масло?

----------


## Татьяна О.

Уважаемый Vaivasvata manu das ! Вы абсолютно правильный вопрос задаете . Я не призываю сразу же хвататься за это замечательное масло, а , именно, попробовать , узнать о нем больше, разобраться в его гармоничном действии . Попробовать можно,если Вы находитесь в Москве. В других городах, гарантировать возможность попробовать, я не могу. Но дать больше детальной информации и готова, и рада. Мое предложение : для москвичей даю контактные телефоны для договоренностей о встрече .Денег за это никто не берет, так же как и при желании приобрести масло ,Вы оплачиваете оптовую цену продукта.Ни я , ни мои ближайшие коллеги не зарабатываем на розничной наценке.Люди пробуют, оценивают и берут в свой рацион, покупая в компании ( опять же, по оптовой цене ) . Мой интерес - первое - служение людям ; -второе - за приглашение покупателей компания платит свои комиссионные. Как говорится в моем Учении , объединяющим и христианство, и индуизм, и буддизм, и служение Господу Кришне - это мой священный труд, а жизненный принцип - делиться хорошим. Не знаю, имею ли я право прямо здесь публиковать всю информацию по связи - имена, телефоны ? Но при регистрации на форуме я указывала адрес почты и логин Скайпа. Буду рада быть полезной всем, у кого есть вопросы .

----------


## Татьяна О.

Уважаемая Анна , я хочу уточнить информацию. Изначально избегаю больших текстов, так как  сам их объем может оттолкнуть от желания  их прочесть.Я очень одобрительно отношусь к людям, имеющим в своем рационе питания растительные масла хорошего качества , как минимум, холодного отжима. Их все меньше на полках наших магазинов. Да, подавляющий ассортимент масел не содержит в себе ни одного полезного компонента - они улетучиваются при агрессивных способах производства с использованием жгучей химии и последующих рафинировании и дезодорировании. Всегда знала о непригодности подобных масел для здорового питания, но чтобы там не было ни-че -го (!) узнала, начиная знакомиться с технологиями производства.Так устроены наши организмы, что очень важные для жизнедеятольности омеги 3-6 и 9 , не вырабатываются нами, а могут поступать только извне , с продуктами питания. В результате мы получаем омег 6 в двадцать - тридцать раз больше, чем омег-3 . Это - колоссальный дисбаланс, который дает реакцию совершенно обратную здоровью, то есть множество осложнений. Совершенно иначе на здоровье влияет комбинация омег 3 и 6 в соотношении 1:4 или 1:5 , что и выверено в растительном масле, о котором идет речь.Присутствие оме-9 и природных витаминов А и Е только улучшает здоровые качества масла. Не являясь биологически активной добавкой или капсулированным препаратом, а привычным для нашего стола продуктом питания, масло несет изумительные оздоровительные ресурсы практически всем системам и органам, регулируя метаболизм, приводя в здоровое состояние сосудистую систему, начиная от головного мозга до нижних конечностей ( в том числе трудноподдающийся лечению варикоз ), приводит в норму сахар при диабете второго типа и значительно уменьшает разрушительное действие при инсулинозависимом диабете, дает элементарную, но такую желанную бодрость при высоких нагрузках, которые есть у каждого. При том, что это не панацея от всех бед, поскольку в нашем мире ее не существует, за счет всех этапов производства от выращивания элитного подсолнечника без применения химии, холодного отжима без доступа света и кислорода через специальную ткань до кропотливой работы специалистов в научных лабораториях , создан гармоничный , здоровый, благодатный продукт, на прием которого реагирует сам наш организм , запуская внутренние резервы самовосстановления.Я верю, что этот продукт несет в себе не только правильно сбалансированные полезные вещества, но наполнен энергиями Света, Любви, Доброжелательности - и это тоже компоненты его доброй силы. ( Здесь об омегах и их балансе - дисбалансе   http://f-journal.ru/omega-3-6-9/

----------


## Татьяна О.

Спасибо за поправку ))

----------


## Татьяна О.

Уважаемый Александр Б. ! Сейчас по количеству возникших вопросов понимаю, что не достаточно тщательно выверила текст . Прошу форумчан быть снисходительными - веду огромную переписку с интересующимся людьми и каждое сообщение пишу заново, ничего не копируя. Возможно, перегрузилась... Масло чисто растительное - 90 процентов подсолнечного и 10 процентов льняного.Высокие технологии производства и благоприятное содружество производственников и научного корпуса диетологов, нутрициологов, медиков.Их многолетние труды и исследования привели к созданию привычного для россиян продукта питания с высокими показателями по сбалансированному питанию и очищению клеток от грубого балласта шлаков, мешающему нашим огранизмам функционировать в здоровом режиме своих функций. Доброго здоровья !

----------


## Боря

Намасте дорогие преданные! Омега 3,6,9... не заменимые? Я в этом вопрсе неофит и не только в этом, но тем не менее мой ум уже в состоянии удерживать внимание некоторое время на чем либо. Это все конечно же благодаря длительным и упорным медитациям в повторении святых имен господа Кришны. Так вот в связи с этим у меня возник вопрос на который возможно кто нибудь из форумчан уже нашел ответ. Внимание Вопрос!
Если человек в эволюционной цепи на планете земля среди других живых существ, является высшим, то это означает, что он в состоянии синтезировать посредством своего физического тела, а так же всей плеяды психических центров, нервных и лимфатических систем из одних веществ другие? Если это действительно так то тогда возникает другой вопрос! Кем и когда было выявленно то, что действительно существуют некие не заменимые... допустим аминокислоты? И еще один маленький вопрос, - если эксперименты ставились на людях, (а как мы знаем существует 400 тысяч человеческих существ, кроме того здоровы ли были эти исследуемые нам так же не понятно, да и цель исследования так же возможно была не кармической. ) то можно ли предполагать, что в данном случае речь о незаменимости идет в контексте того, что мы априоре не здоровы и для того, что бы продлить свое жалкое существования нам в качестве лекарства жизненно необходимо употребление этих не заменимых аминокислот ? И тогда все станет на свои места и мы вдруг истинно осознаем, что аюрведа, все вещества расценивает с точки зрения лечебных свойств. И стремление наше должно быть направленно на то, что бы наш организм стал здоровым и таки открыл в себе способности синтезировать. Ага теперь появляется новый вопрос! Экадаши видимо для этой цели? Организм учится в режиме деффицита находить все, что необходимо внутри себя самого... извините очень много вопросов и ответов, так уж вышло! И еще маленькая просьба к модератору! Вы если Вас снова, что то будет беспокоить в моей очередной публикации то удаляйте и сразу, так как вы делаете обычно с моими постами. Ну а если уж ничего раздражающего вашу психику не обнаружите то пожалуйста верните все мои пред идущие публикации на место. Ведь не вы их писали?
А и да кстати психическое равновесие вы сможете достигнуть упорно и регулярно повтаряя имена господа. Как говорится на санскрите Хари Бол.

----------

